# Manufacturing in Guadalajara



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here and I'm hoping to make contact with someone in or around Guadalajara that might be able to offer some guidance. My wife and I own a small manufacturing company in Montana, and we're considering transferring part of our operation to Guadalajara. We've identified Guadalajara because even though the products we make are not jewelry, the skills involved are very similar and we've heard that the Guadalajara area is well known for jewelry making. I've been in contact with the Chamber of Commerce, etc., but their services seem pretty general and I was hoping to talk with some folks already there to at least get some basic ideas from someone who may have walked this path already. Thanks!

--Dave


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to mention that if we can figure something out and things go well, the idea would be to eventually move there and make that home base. --Dave


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Depending upon just what type of jewelry-like industry/services you're interested in, my first choices for something like that will probably be Zacatecas (Zac.) or Taxco (Gro.). Even Mexico City (for Gold). Maybe GDL has a jewelry industry I'm overlooking. Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

Longford said:


> Depending upon just what type of jewelry-like industry/services you're interested in, my first choices for something like that will probably be Zacatecas (Zac.) or Taxco (Gro.). Even Mexico City (for Gold). Maybe GDL has a jewelry industry I'm overlooking. Best of luck with your search.


Thanks Longford,

Yes, while searching for jewelry kinds of thing I did see that Taxco came up, although it looks a bit remote. It occurred to us that being closer to a larger city would make travel and shipping easier. That said, it's often the case that the farther out you go, there's less overhead to deal with. What we make involves metalsmithing, although using materials like brass, plus things like lost-wax brass castings and the like. Where the parts are made is less important than the assembly of parts into the finished product, hence the draw to an area where these kinds of skills should already exist. Thanks!


----------



## goerge111 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dave in MT said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I'm hoping to make contact with someone in or around Guadalajara that might be able to offer some guidance. My wife and I own a small manufacturing company in Montana, and we're considering transferring part of our operation to Guadalajara. We've identified Guadalajara because even though the products we make are not jewelry, the skills involved are very similar and we've heard that the Guadalajara area is well known for jewelry making. I've been in contact with the Chamber of Commerce, etc., but their services seem pretty general and I was hoping to talk with some folks already there to at least get some basic ideas from someone who may have walked this path already. Thanks!
> 
> --Dave


Hey Dave in MT

Just a though of another location being Saltillo. Why it is basically like the Detroit in Mexico. You were not very specific in what exactly you are making but there are a lot of skilled workers here. A technical college. 

Saltillo has a direct flight from Houston Texas Daily. 45 Minutes from Monterry. Saltillo is only 300 km from Laredo. 

In my old life you might say I was one of the few guys who has done it all in metal manufacturing. From machining, Engineering, design, Sales, etc. I have owned my own business that produce advanced special tooling in house from raw material to finished product. A lot of my tooling, fixture, machines have been shipped throughout north America and Europe and Japan. I have dealt with and consulted with automotive projects with companies like Mercedes, BMW, North America car companies as well. I have worked on high precision aerospace components as well. I am a hands on person that can not only tell you how it is made but have you stand back and show you how it is done. Whether it is manually operated equipment, CNC machining centers with robotics or fully automated specialty lines. 

I am not applying for a job but just to show you that at one time that was my life and the range of experience. It is funny you mention walk that path. While I was doing the above it seemed like sprinting for 14 hours a day. 

I can understand the problems you are facing. I would expect the Chamber of Commerce although useful is more on the business side as opposed to the technical side you need if I read you right. 

There is also a silver jewelry manufacturer in the city.

If you care to share some specifics I might be able to get you on the right path.

As you can see from above I am not the type of person that messes around. As you are a small business it can be difficult to get good help and be taken seriously. Like I said above having my own small company at one time I was able to open doors in companies like Honda and Toyota. 

There are a lot of things to consider with regards to a business in Mexico.

Good luck


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi goerge111

Thanks for the reply! Sounds like you have some insight on what we do, although our work involves scale models so what we do is very likely a scaled version of your own experience. My email is davidry at osorail dot com; I can go into more detail but it's probably beyond the scope of this site. Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't remember the name but either the city or the state has redone an old hacienda just east of GDL into a jewelry making center. There approach seems to be to have people/companies move into areas that have both production and show rooms.
Goal is to restart the jewelry, primarily silver I believe, through apprenticeships.
I will do some searching to find the name. It was quite well done but a little hard to find. I seem to remember that some 20-30 companies were active. 
Also, it was adjacent to quite a nice looking gated housing community.


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi conklinwh,

Thanks very much. I will definitely appreciate any help here; it sounds like the kind of setup we are looking for. My email is davidry at osorail dot com if you'd like to email me directly. Thanks again!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Dave in MT said:


> Hi conklinwh,
> 
> Thanks very much. I will definitely appreciate any help here; it sounds like the kind of setup we are looking for. My email is davidry at osorail dot com if you'd like to email me directly. Thanks again!


I'm having trouble finding the hacienda that I was looking for as may be a town just east of Guadalajara.

In searching, I found this jewelry center that claims to have 600 shops.

Bienvenidos a Magno Centro Joyero

I'll keep looking.


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi conklinwh,

Wow. Overwhelming to say the least, and I'm doomed if I take my wife there. It's the right idea, although what we're looking for is more of an assembly facility and not a retail outlet. I'm sure these shops have some kind of setups of their own, and that would be something to check out. I think I've heard of the hacienda that you're talking about although I can't recall the details, but if memory serves it is in the Zacatecas area. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I'm having trouble finding the hacienda that I was looking for as may be a town just east of Guadalajara.
> 
> In searching, I found this jewelry center that claims to have 600 shops.
> 
> ...


That collection of jewelry stores is in Plaza Tapatia, right in the middle of Guadalajara. I have walked through but never paid much attention. Until I saw the count of 600, I didn't realize that every counter inside is a separate shop.


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

That is amazing...600? Must be a lot of international buying, etc. What I'm trying to find is the "behind the scenes" workshops (and schools?) for the kind of work we need to do. Our stuff is brass and nickel silver, not gold and silver, and has nothing to do with jewelry but requires the same skills. Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a little frustrated that I can't find the combination training/apprenticeship with retail shops that I believe is sponsored by the state of Jalisco(could be city of Guadalajara).
We found it on a buying trip to GDL and it was interesting combo of retail & mfg.
Really hope that with all the folks on here from GDL and Lakeside that somebody knows of this reconstructed hacienda. 
It is east of town but before the start of the cuotas. We got off on the south side in I believe a separate town, not Tonala, but crossed over and it was north of the main road into GDL. Has been 2 or 3 years so hopefully not a problem.


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi conklinwh,

Is this what you were looking for? (copied from a tourist website)

"The Ex Hacienda de Bernardez, located in Guadalupe, Zacatecas, since 1988 a school-workship has been open supported by a sponsor that provides of the resources for this place to work.

In this "taller" or workship or workplace, silverman already mastered share their secrets with the new incoming generation interested in discovering and master the silver art: waxing, funding, polish, jewelry, orfebreria and much more."

I would be very interested in learning more about this place.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

San Louis Potosi was a major player in silver mining and could still be. Skilled labor should be abundant all throughout this area including GDL.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Dave in MT said:


> Hi conklinwh,
> 
> Is this what you were looking for? (copied from a tourist website)
> 
> ...


You are right. I was able to track down couple that we traveled with and they said that the trip was when we went to Zacatecas rather than GDL.

We've only been there once but think Zacatecas a pretty impressive place. Only drawback that you will hear is that it is about the coldest of all the old silver mining towns.

After your note, I did look it up and there are a number of articles and links.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

After looking at the OPs website I think Guadalajara would be just fine for him. The abundance of contract manufacturing here in town gives him a great base to pull experienced labor from. The girls who work at places like Flextronics or Jabil would be perfect for the type of work he has in mind.


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

johnmex said:


> After looking at the OPs website I think Guadalajara would be just fine for him. The abundance of contract manufacturing here in town gives him a great base to pull experienced labor from. The girls who work at places like Flextronics or Jabil would be perfect for the type of work he has in mind.


Thanks johnmex,

This is helpful. Not sure what the OP is, but the nature of what we're looking for is indeed contract manufacturing. Since posting I've continued to learn a bit more about doing business there, and one conclusion that we've come to is that this is probably something we do not want to do on our own. Better to find a partner company to work with, since they're already set up with all the fundamentals. I'm still wondering how I might make some connections there...any ideas on that? My email is davidry(at)osorail(dot)com if that's more convenient. Thanks again!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

"OP" is the Original Poster. In this case, you!

The casting processes that you wrote about earlier can be done at one of the smaller forging plants in Tonalá, a Guadalajara "suburb". Guadalajara has a decent airport and all the big freight carriers have operations here. Damn, now I sound like a Chamber member....

Who can you turn to for good information? Hmmm.....Hmmm.....Hmmm.....damn good question. If I were you, I would plan a trip for at least a week and come look with your own eyes.


----------



## Dave in MT (Oct 14, 2012)

johnmex said:


> "OP" is the Original Poster. In this case, you!
> 
> The casting processes that you wrote about earlier can be done at one of the smaller forging plants in Tonalá, a Guadalajara "suburb". Guadalajara has a decent airport and all the big freight carriers have operations here. Damn, now I sound like a Chamber member....
> 
> Who can you turn to for good information? Hmmm.....Hmmm.....Hmmm.....damn good question. If I were you, I would plan a trip for at least a week and come look with your own eyes.


Thanks johnmex,

Yes, considering the type of responses I've been getting from the more formal channels, I expect that the thing to do would be to try to identify a point where going down there would be the next logical step. I do not speak Spanish, and so it would be important to have a guide/interpreter, and ideally an individual that has some knowledge or experience in the manufacturing field, especially detailed hand work. Any thoughts on that? Is there an agency that provides this kind of service? Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just my gut reaction: Go somewhere and immerse yourself in a Spanish language school before making an exploratory trip or spending any investment funds. You will need to 'understand' everything.


----------

